# Possible August Single Point Baltimore Show



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Want to gauge interest before I commit to doing a 3rd SQ show this year, but how many people would be interested in competing in a single point SQ show in Baltimore or even York, Pa at the end of August? I would think it would be August 28th if I do it.


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

You can count me in.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Want to gauge interest before I commit to doing a 3rd SQ show this year, but how many people would be interested in competing in a single point SQ show in Baltimore or even York, Pa at the end of August? I would think it would be August 28th if I do it.


well howard seeings as i have a total of 4 points i think thats a wonderful idea and im in...

lol..

freaking car was in the shop most of the spring/summer i have massive catch up to do...


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in on this.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry, gonna pass on that one. i'm not really going for nationals anyways. maybe next year. my school starts up in august and i'll be hammer down between that and work.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

A bit north of York and we might come down..... As far as points the two Sheris in ny have a combined 25 points.... Hopefully next weekend gets her to 35 and pa or va finals get her near 50


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bringing this back from the dead. Would be a single point show on SEPTEMBER 25th. Need to get some idea of turn out before I add to MECA schedule.
Roll Call please

chefhow


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep. I'd be up for this.


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

Missed a couple cause of busted car ....but its back together and im ready.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I would also add IASCA SQC and IDbl and Bassboxing as well.

great way for those getting ready for MECA Finals to get some good insight and feedback and maybe pick up a few points.

This will be a very laid back show with the purpose to really help competitors prepare for finals.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Sigh.... thinking of getting rid of my car @ the moment so no need for pointers... I don't think we will be down for this, school starts monday and things should get very busy.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like this is dead? Any chance that this will happen? My car has some new equipment so I'm looking for feedback


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

we are thinking GTG in the fall Michael with a possible show but it will be after finals.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks! I really appreciate the GTG's. The one thing I have found with my little bit of exposure is how much I enjoy the people. It's so great to talk to people who share my addiction for car stereo.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I may be doing something as well. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

TheHulk9er said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate the GTG's. The one thing I have found with my little bit of exposure is how much I enjoy the people. It's so great to talk to people who share my addiction for car stereo.


You surely don't me tintbox and chef....


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> You surely don't me tintbox and chef....


lol.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Actually only Tintbox and Chef. Surely not Turbo5upra but certainly his significant other ;-p


----------

